# Working holiday/Tourist visa



## Thomas_86 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello. Right now I am living in Australia on a working holiday visa. Am I permitted to leave the country and then re-enter on a tourist visa if my working holiday is still valid?


----------



## annam (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, you can re enter the country on a valid working holiday visa as many times as you like according to immi's page --- google up: re enter australia on a work and holiday visa


----------

